

Atlassian acquired doctape to push “files” to the next level - cedel2k1
http://www.doctape.com

======
sp332
Why is the ourincrediblejourney tumblr blocked here? It's relevant to every
company that pretends it's a great thing that they're deleting all their
users' data. This page says: "We’d like to thank all of our users and early
adopters for their trust". Why, so you can betray it?

~~~
sp332
See byoung2, your post is [dead] just for mentioning the URL.

~~~
byoung2
Sure enough, when I log out, my comment is gone! I didn't know HN was doing
this.

